# lets see some walkers



## ga logger (May 10, 2009)

here's mine 1st ch,granitech sounder.... 2.ch,yadkin river ringo....3 .pr molly...4th..pr dixie...lets show these bluetick boys just how many of us there are on here.lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 10, 2009)

ga logger said:


> here's mine 1st ch,granitech sounder.... 2.ch,yadkin river ringo....3 .pr molly...4th..pr dixie...lets show these bluetick boys just how many of us there are on here.lol



here is the only Walker I'll ever own
Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## ga logger (May 10, 2009)

aawww thats not right


----------



## Blue Iron (May 10, 2009)

Oops, did you say walcurs?? 


I guess them walker dogs look alright on that box.

This is the way I like to see mine.......


----------



## thomas gose (May 10, 2009)

dang gool lookin blue ticks. if you ever go with me you can take some of my walker. to poor to buy a camera!


----------



## Blue Iron (May 10, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> dang gool lookin blue ticks. if you ever go with me you can take some of my walker. to poor to buy a camera!


 
I drowned mine last weekend, gotta get me another 1......


----------



## ga logger (May 10, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Oops, did you say walcurs??
> 
> 
> I guess them walker dogs look alright on that box.
> ...


yall are killing me lol...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 10, 2009)

Ya'll quit Hijackin the Walcur thread , but it looks like the only folks that will own up to havin a walcur dog is Ole Logger


----------



## ga logger (May 10, 2009)

im feeling like im the only one on here thats for sure.where you at ga. dawg i got the blues crew at the front door...lol


----------



## GA DAWG (May 10, 2009)

ga logger said:


> im feeling like im the only one on here thats for sure.where you at ga. dawg i got the blues crew at the front door...lol


I just now found this thread..I got a coupler walker pics on the way


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 10, 2009)

I thought u walker luvers had everybody outnumbered. If u research the two breeds u will find they both sprung from the english coonhound. I think I remember Walkers were separated b4 the bluetick. Technically a walker is the same as a bluetick without the purty spots. I am partial to the black and tan. I don't have one anymore but if I had a coonhound it would b a black and tan.


----------



## ga logger (May 10, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I just now found this thread..I got a coupler walker pics on the way


come on with them lets get it going i know there on here


----------



## GA DAWG (May 10, 2009)

Heres one for a few breeds.I liked this pic so I put it on here..


----------



## GA DAWG (May 10, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> I thought u walker luvers had everybody outnumbered. If u research the two breeds u will find they both sprung from the english coonhound. I think I remember Walkers were separated b4 the bluetick. Technically a walker is the same as a bluetick without the purty spots. I am partial to the black and tan. I don't have one anymore but if I had a coonhound it would b a black and tan.


Black dogs are ok BUT I dont see how the crap ya'll tell em apart..Tell the truth now!!! I bet you have handled the wrong dog before in a hun t aint ya??


----------



## ga logger (May 10, 2009)

o boy would you just look at them good looking walker...mmm yes sir... yall blue boys yall come on in here and just look at these dogs.lol


----------



## ga logger (May 10, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Black dogs are ok BUT I dont see how the crap ya'll tell em apart..Tell the truth now!!! I bet you have handled the wrong dog before in a hun t aint ya??


----------



## tayjack87 (May 10, 2009)

dont have a lot of pictures, but i tell you what i went huntin with kings mtn stylish nut a week before he died and i wish i had some pictures of him because let me tell you what he was a COONDOG!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 10, 2009)

Nice fox dogs boyzzzzzzzz


----------



## GA DAWG (May 11, 2009)

These blue dawg boys are just like their dogs..Babble and blow around ALOT and never have nothing much to show for it..Might be 2 on this board that even have one that will get deep enough to get treed in my country


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 11, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> These blue dawg boys are just like their dogs..Babble and blow around ALOT and never have nothing much to show for it..Might be 2 on this board that even have one that will get deep enough to get treed in my country



I thought there was a bet on a nother thread that never happened


----------



## GA DAWG (May 12, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I thought there was a bet on a nother thread that never happened


There was..Maybe his is one of the 2 I'm talking about


----------



## ga logger (May 12, 2009)

That top pic of your dog ga dawg whos it out of.thats a good looking hound


----------



## Blue Iron (May 12, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> There was..Maybe his is one of the 2 I'm talking about


 
We'll who's is the other 1?


----------



## ga logger (May 12, 2009)

WELL BLUE DID YOUR FEMALE TURN OUT OK.LOOK WHAT YALL DONE DONE BLUE TO THE WALKER THREAD THERES MORE BLUE DOG OWNERS ON HERE THEN WALKER.WHATS THE WORLD COMING TO.LOL


----------



## Blue Iron (May 12, 2009)

ga logger said:


> WELL BLUE DID YOUR FEMALE TURN OUT OK.LOOK WHAT YALL DONE DONE BLUE TO THE WALKER THREAD THERES MORE BLUE DOG OWNERS ON HERE THEN WALKER.WHATS THE WORLD COMING TO.LOL


 
Naw, I took her back, turned her loose 4 times and never heard her bark....She would hunt about 20-30 mins and come back. Dude liked Cooter but he didn't want to shell out the money so a guy from LaGrange is coming to get him to try tomorrow night.


----------



## ga logger (May 12, 2009)

You gone replace him if he gets him


----------



## Blue Iron (May 12, 2009)

ga logger said:


> You gone replace him if he gets him


 
Gonna get in a lease thats got some coons on it, my places suck man....


----------



## ga logger (May 12, 2009)

I know where your coming from


----------



## Blue Iron (May 12, 2009)

I'll give you a holler when I get hooked up with that guy down your way, I'm sure he won't mind if you come too.


----------



## ga logger (May 12, 2009)

10 4 we will do that.well i got to get up at 3 yall be good


----------



## GA DAWG (May 12, 2009)

ga logger said:


> That top pic of your dog ga dawg whos it out of.thats a good looking hound


Shes out of Conerager whos out of clover..Her mama is directly off sackett jr. Rock river Ruby..


----------



## GA DAWG (May 12, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> We'll who's is the other 1?


----------



## Corey (May 13, 2009)

So there is only two walker guys on here that will show 
off there dogs?? 

GA Dawg what is that all brown dog you posted with the 
coon on the ground?


----------



## tayjack87 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## tayjack87 (May 13, 2009)

trying to figure out how to post some pictures


----------



## tayjack87 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## tayjack87 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## tayjack87 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## tayjack87 (May 13, 2009)

The first dog is out of davis stylish harry hammer and a female out of liquid smoke, and the pup is out of great white shark and a female out of wild card


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 13, 2009)

I didn't know beagles came in sizes that big?


----------



## Corey (May 13, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> I didn't know beagles came in sizes that big?



The sad thing is they do


----------



## Blue Iron (May 13, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> I didn't know beagles came in sizes that big?


 

Yes sir, or as some folks call them, "Walker" which mean Beagle and/or "Deer Runner" in French.....


----------



## all ticked up (May 13, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Yes sir, or as some folks call them, "Walker" which mean Beagle and/or "Deer Runner" in French.....



best french lesson i eve had lol


----------



## GA DAWG (May 13, 2009)

Corey said:


> So there is only two walker guys on here that will show
> off there dogs??
> 
> GA Dawg what is that all brown dog you posted with the
> coon on the ground?


Thats a redbone.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 13, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> I didn't know beagles came in sizes that big?





Blue Iron said:


> Yes sir, or as some folks call them, "Walker" which mean Beagle and/or "Deer Runner" in French.....


They really should change their names..I think WINNER would work well.. Have yall glanced at a cooner or prohound lately..You'll be hard pressed to find any off colored dogs doing any wining..I wonder what the the problem is???????


----------



## Blue Iron (May 13, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> They really should change their names..I think WINNER would work well.. Have yall glanced at a cooner or prohound lately..You'll be hard pressed to find any off colored dogs doing any wining..I wonder what the the problem is???????


 
One word. Hemi.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 13, 2009)

The other ones ain't ill enough to run the other dogs off from the tree before everybody gets there??


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 13, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> They really should change their names..I think WINNER would work well.. Have yall glanced at a cooner or prohound lately..You'll be hard pressed to find any off colored dogs doing any wining..I wonder what the the problem is???????



Ya the only thing is they can win without seeing a coon a lot of penciled in coons ..... Like I said before some nice tree dogs  but if ya want a coon dog get a Blue dog


----------



## GA DAWG (May 14, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> One word. Hemi.


I'd like to see her go!! Shes gotta be something special..I took some cell phone video of my young dog treeing tonight but my dang media player want play it.Who can I sent it to through email that can see if theirs will and post it on here..She aint a real hard tree dog but shes ok.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 14, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I'd like to see her go!! Shes gotta be something special..I took some cell phone video of my young dog treeing tonight but my dang media player want play it.Who can I sent it to through email that can see if theirs will and post it on here..She aint a real hard tree dog but shes ok.


 

Send it to my phone 229-344-7308, I can get it on here (I think LOL)


----------



## GA DAWG (May 14, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Send it to my phone 229-344-7308, I can get it on here (I think LOL)


Thanks but I got it figured out now..Here she is.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 14, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Thanks but I got it figured out now..Here she is.


 
Looks pretty good man, how old is she?


----------



## Matt Stephens (May 14, 2009)

http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt354/mattstephens[IMG]
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt354/mattstephens_photos/cledusandhoney.jpg_photos/honey.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Matt Stephens (May 14, 2009)

MG]


----------



## Matt Stephens (May 14, 2009)




----------



## GA DAWG (May 14, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Looks pretty good man, how old is she?


She will be 2 in July..Its been a long slow process with her.We just aint hardly got enough coon anymore to train a young dog..Creates some bad habits like that


----------



## Blue Iron (May 14, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> She will be 2 in July..Its been a long slow process with her.We just aint hardly got enough coon anymore to train a young dog..Creates some bad habits like that


 
Brother I know EXACTLY what you mean, I've got a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- here thats a year old if you put her in thick coon she will show out, but if she's gotta go hunting hard she's gonna run some junk. I don't have many coons on my places, now theres some good hunting around here, I just can't hunt it LOL.


----------



## BBD (May 17, 2009)

Boys... I've been outta the game for a minute but i am back and need some new huntin partners. Tayjac i am also in mcdonough. I have hunted with some of ya before, so lets get a hunt up and goin


----------



## thomas gose (May 17, 2009)

BBD said:


> Boys... I've been outta the game for a minute but i am back and need some new huntin partners. Tayjac i am also in mcdonough. I have hunted with some of ya before, so lets get a hunt up and goin



holler at me i go alot during the week. we'll go if you want.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 17, 2009)

BBD said:


> Boys... I've been outta the game for a minute but i am back and need some new huntin partners. Tayjac i am also in mcdonough. I have hunted with some of ya before, so lets get a hunt up and goin


Where you been?? Jason move off and its took this long to get over it?


----------



## BBD (May 18, 2009)

ga dawg said:


> where you been?? Jason move off and its took this long to get over it?


naww...man i've been workin a new shift and aint had much time to hunt. We need to go again i got that female that was jam up but aint been in the woods in a while. Need to get her back in the swing of things.


----------



## ga logger (May 26, 2009)

boy i have had a time this past week.dixie had her pups on the 20th well she had 3 one didnt make it.she was doing good then two days later she got bad off didnt want to take care of the to pups she had.so i took her to the vet they took a x ray she still had 3 pups in her.so they had to go on in her and get them out and try to clean her up on the inside.so its been a mess with her still being sick  .she lost most of the pups but i still have two and there doing good now.and to make it even better there black and white with two brown dots over there eyes


----------



## thomas gose (May 26, 2009)

man thats tough i hate to hear of it. atleast mommas ok and maybe those two left will make some coon dogs.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 26, 2009)

ga logger said:


> boy i have had a time this past week.dixie had her pups on the 20th well she had 3 one didnt make it.she was doing good then two days later she got bad off didnt want to take care of the to pups she had.so i took her to the vet they took a x ray she still had 3 pups in her.so they had to go on in her and get them out and try to clean her up on the inside.so its been a mess with her still being sick  .she lost most of the pups but i still have two and there doing good now.and to make it even better there black and white with two brown dots over there eyes


Dang Thats tuff luck..Why were the others stuck? Was she an old dog or something? I hope she gets well and those 2 younguns turn out to be COOOOOONDOGS!!!!!


----------



## ga logger (May 26, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Dang Thats tuff luck..Why were the others stuck? Was she an old dog or something? I hope she gets well and those 2 younguns turn out to be COOOOOONDOGS!!!!!


she was getting up there in age.but i wanted to get some pups out of her with the right male.her grandaddy was lipper.im trying to keep that old blood going.im gone put some pic up later of my new hunting buddys.boy i tell you im happy for the two i do have.i just about loss them all


----------



## GA DAWG (May 26, 2009)

How old is she? I've been thinking of breeding my female for the first time..Shes gonna be 7 the end of July..You think thats to old to breed for the first time?


----------



## ga logger (May 26, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> How old is she? I've been thinking of breeding my female for the first time..Shes gonna be 7 the end of July..You think thats to old to breed for the first time?


as long as she in good shape i would.dixie is 10 she will be 11 in nov.but that was her last time


----------



## Blue Iron (May 26, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> How old is she? I've been thinking of breeding my female for the first time..Shes gonna be 7 the end of July..You think thats to old to breed for the first time?


 
At 7 she shouldn't have any problems at all.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 26, 2009)

ga logger said:


> boy i have had a time this past week.dixie had her pups on the 20th well she had 3 one didnt make it.she was doing good then two days later she got bad off didnt want to take care of the to pups she had.so i took her to the vet they took a x ray she still had 3 pups in her.so they had to go on in her and get them out and try to clean her up on the inside.so its been a mess with her still being sick .she lost most of the pups but i still have two and there doing good now.and to make it even better there black and white with two brown dots over there eyes


 
Hate to hear that Dean, you use that old vet in Gordon? I hear he's pretty dang good.

Sounder been treeing a bunch?


----------



## ga logger (May 26, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Hate to hear that Dean, you use that old vet in Gordon? I hear he's pretty dang good.
> 
> Sounder been treeing a bunch?


i have used dennard all the way back to 1988.but i use dean campbell at heart of georgia animal care in milledgeville now .he work with dennard for a bit before going off on his own  .i really like campbell he has call me every night to check on dixie that means alot to me. and hes not to high


----------



## ga logger (May 26, 2009)

here's a few of them


----------



## thomas gose (May 27, 2009)

pretty pretty pups those two will probably turn out to be the toughest best huntin dogs youll own after all they have started off with!


----------



## DEAD EYE (Jun 2, 2009)

ga. logger just wondering what sounder is off of , it would'nt be peterbuilt breeding????


----------



## ga logger (Jun 3, 2009)

DEAD EYE said:


> ga. logger just wondering what sounder is off of , it would'nt be peterbuilt breeding????


no hes yadkin breed


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 4, 2009)

ga logger said:


> no hes yadkin breed



hows your puppies doin logger?


----------



## ga logger (Jun 4, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> hows your puppies doin logger?


bad deal there gose i loss my two pups.that was a bad deal right off the bat.i hate it maybe i will have better luck the next go around.not with dixie


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 4, 2009)

ga logger said:


> bad deal there gose i loss my two pups.that was a bad deal right off the bat.i hate it maybe i will have better luck the next go around.not with dixie



well i hate to hear of it buddy! its been a bad year for several fellas i know, had one buddy loose about 12 setter puppies right off.


----------



## SOUTHERN COONDOG (Jun 12, 2009)

Is the molly dog drifter an finley river bred. And is the dixie dog off of oke yadkin river t-bone.  Just curious molly dog looks very familliar.


----------



## ga logger (Jun 12, 2009)

SOUTHERN COONDOG said:


> Is the molly dog drifter an finley river bred. And is the dixie dog off of oke yadkin river t-bone.  Just curious molly dog looks very familliar.


thats right she your old dog


----------



## adebord30183 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thought Id sling a little of the best of both worlds. My treein Cur Cheyenne. I call her my pocket rocket Walcur!!!


----------



## SOUTHERN COONDOG (Jun 19, 2009)

GA. LOGGER WOULD YOU BE WILLING TO MAKE A BRED DEAL WITH HER. I THOUGHT SHE WAS GONE, SHE MADE A GOOD CROSS, OR WOULD YOU BE INTERESTED IN A WELL BRED YADKIN RIVER Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.


----------



## ga logger (Jun 20, 2009)

southern coondog said:


> ga. Logger would you be willing to make a bred deal with her. I thought she was gone, she made a good cross, or would you be interested in a well bred yadkin river edited to remove profanity ----edited to remove profanity ----edited to remove profanity ----edited to remove profanity ----edited to remove profanity ----.


sorry but me and greg just bred her to sounder .


----------



## yelper43 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is my little pup @ 5 months old


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 21, 2009)

good lookin little hound.


----------



## ngacoons (Jul 1, 2009)

*here is my ole LADY*


----------



## ga logger (Jul 9, 2009)

with all this walker this bluetick that i thought we could all enjoy this lol. this is one of my females that i think alot about.this is   justa habit her sire  was bad habit he left way to soon but thats the way it is with the good ones there not to many of his pups  around that i know of .


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 10, 2009)

ga logger said:


> with all this walker this bluetick that i thought we could all enjoy this lol. this is one of my females that i think alot about.this is   justa habit her sire  was bad habit he left way to soon but thats the way it is with the good ones there not to many of his pups  around that i know of .


I know of a few of his pups around here..Whats yours out of? I had one outta him and salt creek kiss this....


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 2, 2009)

Two new additions 8 month old trackman pup and 8 week old zeb again pup. maybe one or both will turn out.


----------



## ga logger (Aug 3, 2009)

good looking hounds gose


----------



## back nine (Aug 3, 2009)

no pics but i have a pup out of ton of mayhem and clayton.  I also have have a 13 month old nt ch with 400 won male out of jack attack who is a brother to traxx attack. I also just bred my all grand female out of x jr to mojo this past week.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 3, 2009)

back nine said:


> no pics but i have a pup out of ton of mayhem and clayton.  I also have have a 13 month old nt ch with 400 won male out of jack attack who is a brother to traxx attack. I also just bred my all grand female out of x jr to mojo this past week.


Dang and I thought you were a bluetick man


----------



## back nine (Aug 3, 2009)

As a stated once before... I'm in the coondog mafia!!! Whatever shows me eyes consistently and wins I will hunt. Beggars can't be choosers


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 3, 2009)

back nine said:


> As a stated once before... I'm in the coondog mafia!!! Whatever shows me eyes consistently and wins I will hunt. Beggars can't be choosers



you are busy as heck to say the least!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 3, 2009)

well here's our walker...(bout to pick up another one at autumn oaks but it'll be awhile until ya'll hear from it)












Opening night indiana 2006


----------



## Old Blue21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dagum that is a pretty walker right there i dont like walkers but i wouldnt mind havin that one


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't really care for them either, but he's showed me more coons in 1 night than i've ever seen with a single dog.  It takes a pretty special walker dog to take a spot in our kennel and he's guaranteed there for life.


----------



## Old Blue21 (Aug 6, 2009)

haha i hear ya man


----------



## Coon Krazy (Aug 11, 2009)

Heres A few!!


----------



## Coon Krazy (Aug 11, 2009)

.........


----------



## Tree Blazin (Aug 27, 2009)

*RIP*GRNITECH/ PKC SILVER CH The Tree Daddy.





*RIP*CH GRNITECH/PKC SILVER CH Hardwood Angel









GRCH GRNITECH/PKC CH All Grand He-man





CH GRNITECH/PKC CH Stylish Rebel









GRNITECH/PKC CH Silver Dollar Blue





Just a few of the dogs I own or have owned I'll get more soon.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Never seen a blue dog I wouldnt shoot


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 27, 2009)

Yall boys kill me, I dont see why you can't just let a man make a thread and leave it alone. A hound is a hound some run good some dont, I personally hunt walkers but wouldn't have any problem with buying any color dog as long as he would run and tree me a coon. (wrote this before I saw the second page. Glad to see all the walkers came thru.) Besides hunting to me is more about the picture in my avatar than the color of the dog.........


----------

